# Stands



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

The other part of our hunting party want to build a 8 ft high hunting blind and put it into a spot that realy makes no sence to put it. Any advice on how to come to terms with them on this or how to get them to look for a better place ie logical places to put a stand.? Also common hights of a stand.

In the area our land is, not many deer use the spot they want to put it. I feel this might spook or make the deer change their habits, is there any need for consern?

I should also mention that they use rifles not bows.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

if you throw some bait out or scents they will come by that area... if that helps?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I dont know if the others in my group would be clever enough to put bait or sents


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

haha, just throw a salt block out there with some corn and mollases.(sp?) thats what i do and the deer like it


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

> I dont know if the others in my group would be clever enough to put bait or sents


Invector, are you saying everyone else in your group is less clever than you? 

Hard to comment on your question without knowing the actual terrain. I don't see how putting a stand in an area deer do not use would spook them or alter their habits.

My suggestion is sit down with your buds over a game of Scrabble and try to figure out why they want to put it where they do. Maybe it is a vantage point between a bedding and feeding area? Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Not enough Information.*

1.) What you mean by bad location????

- Is it over the neighbors front lawn, where they feed the deer? Or is it just a location you feel, won't get deer activity?

2.) There is no avg. height for stands. Most of mine are 12 ft or higher....I use a climber. However, state laws vary, but some some have a limit as to how high you can hang a stand.

Usually, the higher the better. My friend has one that is 29 ft. high.....damned if you'll see me that high....lol. (But he gets at least 2 deer from it every year. It's high, to overlook a far reaching creek crossing.)

*
Put more info and we'll see what we can do.*
:sniper:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Invector
If the others in your hunting group are not clever enough to think of baits or scents, do as joebobhunter4 suggested; the others in your hunting group will think you are a regular Einstein. :roll:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Good advice thanks,

The area we hunt is very flat with a few hill. We hunt alot of sloughs and tall grass areas since we have very little for trees on our land. The hills we do have are from very old creaks that once were in the area. The area they want to put the stand has little to no deer activity around it unless we are pushing them. The past 3 years we have seen very animals in there while posting tward dusk or while they are running by it. To give a bit more info they want to put it out in a short grass area that is cut for hay, last year the grass was not ankle high. I guess we will have to see how things develop. My father and myself are against it since the only time deer come by the spot are ones we are pushing while we are out walking, so we dont want this to turn into a "we sit you walk" sort of deal. So like I said we will have to see how things turn out.


----------

